# IBS, birth control, and hypoglycemia



## s4brina (Jul 14, 2015)

New poster here, have never posted on an internet forum before and looking forward to some good feedback.

Hi, I'm a 24 year old female currently almost 3 weeks into a severe IBS episode.

I have IBS that fluctuates from diarrhea to constipation and is exacerbated by anxiety and certain trigger foods. I've been dealing with this on and off for what seems like my whole life.

I have a severe phobia of vomiting, so anytime I feel remotely nauseated, I become very anxious and am essentially perpetuating my symptoms.

This most current episode has been the most severe I have ever encounted. I was two months off of my birth control when I started having severe anxiety symptoms, then nausea to the point of going to the emergency room. All tests came back negative and I even had a pelvic ultrasound that was normal. My assumption is that my IBS kicked up again because my hormones were not being regulated any more. The nausea gives me anxiety and the feelings of being hypoglycemic from not eating well also give me anxiety.

I have been taking quarter pills of Zofran and Ativan and I started my birth control and a 2.5 mg dose of Lexapro once again.
I have good and bad days, but it doesn't seem like there is an end in sight. I have scheduled appointments with a registered dietician and a therapist, but my anxiety and stomach are so bad I haven't really left the house for 2 weeks. On top of that, I am 5'9 and usually weight about 120 pounds. Because of this episode, I have lost 4 pounds and am feeling extremely discouraged about my weight and appearance.

For treatment, I take Zofran and drink an assortment of teas (ginger, peppermint, chamomille, stomach ease). I take Ativan as needed and also listen to meditation Youtube videos. I'm trying to eat foods like eggs, avacado, and quinoa. These things somewhat help, but I am missing out on a lot of activities with my friends and family. Also, I start going to school for my BSN come September and I am so worried that I won't have this managed by then.

Any suggestions or feedback is welcome. Hope you are all having better days than me.


----------

